# What Do You Think Of My Music Blog?



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

What do you think of my Blog?, my Blog is now one year old, and i wondered what people think of it on this forum, i'm quite biased for it, but would like to get an idea from anyone seeing it for the first time, my Blog is a personal journal of my listening activities, and yet it's nice to have an audience too, my Blog is roughly 75-80% Classical.

So take a look, http://octoruss.blogspot.com/ tell me what you think, im very much interested in, *Questions* / *Improvements* / *Criticisms* / *Advice* / *Suggestions* / *Praise* even, feel free to comment, i won't get upset if you don't like it, i just want to get a feel for what others think.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmm....

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

